# Any thoughts on the new Charmed tv series ?



## BAYLOR (Oct 15, 2018)

It premiered last night , its a bit different then the original.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 15, 2018)

It wasn't terrible but it wasn't great.  I didn't like the way Harry was introduced.  They fill the show with hints and nods towards the "me too" and woke type cultural phenomenon.  Then they have Harry start things off by kidnapping them and tying them to chairs.  Just seemed off.

I also question using the half sister bit right off the bat.  The original saved that in case one of the actresses dropped out.

I'll need a few more episodes to see how I feel about the sisters.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 30, 2018)

On which channel ? Who is playing in it ? I didn't see any pubs for this one.


----------



## martin321 (Oct 30, 2018)

In the US Charmed is showing on The CW. In the UK it is expected to show on E4 in early 2019.


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 30, 2018)

I've been watching.  It's has some issues.   I'm wait to see if they work them out soon.  In general they seem way less mature than the original group.


----------



## tinkerdan (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm halfway through the third episode and fell asleep(couldn't keep my eyes open). It may take a while for this one to work out all the kinks. I had a similar vibe at the beginning of Supergirl; however I didn't fall to sleep during those episodes.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 30, 2018)

Any well known actors ?


----------



## martin321 (Jan 6, 2019)

martin321 said:


> In the US Charmed is showing on The CW. In the UK it is expected to show on E4 in early 2019.


The first episode of the rebooted Charmed is showing in the UK on E4 on Tuesday 8th January at 9PM.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 5, 2019)

Kill it. With fire. That's my feeling on this show. I did watch a few episodes but couldnt stand the incredibly poor writing.

Honestly, this show is a travesty for fans of the original. It really shouldnt exist and shame on CW for greenlighting it.


----------



## Anthoney (May 5, 2019)

It's been renewed for next season.


----------



## Alexa (May 5, 2019)

I watched a few episodes and decided to drop it. It's really borring. There are so many other series, so I really don't understand why this one deserves a 2nd season.


----------



## Anthoney (May 5, 2019)

For the last two years it's been hard not to be renewed on the CW.  Even if you work at being canceled all season long you still might be renewed.  Maybe next season with the passing or Arrow and Supernatural that will change.


----------



## L.L.Lotte (May 5, 2019)

Yes. The CW (CBS) does have a habit of even renewing its poorly rated shows. If it's on CW, it's most likely safe!


----------



## The Ace (May 6, 2019)

The original was a vehicle for Shannon Doherty - until she fouled it up in her usual fashion - and was pretty pointless.

The reboot was a drunken 4am thought that failed to dissolve in daylight, and seems to me to be even more pointless.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

Storywise , It's gotten a bit better.


----------



## Anthoney (Nov 11, 2019)

They're going through a no powers phase.  I hate no powers storylines (for the most part).


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

Anthoney said:


> They're going through a no powers phase.  I hate no powers storylines (for the most part).



As long as this how does become clone of the original. That would be depressing.


----------



## tinkerdan (Nov 11, 2019)

I honestly didn't watch the original; so I have little to be disappointed with.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 11, 2019)

tinkerdan said:


> I honestly didn't watch the original; so I have little to be disappointed with.



The original started off with interesting premise and then it went downhill.


----------

